# Winch value??



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

What would a used but in good condition Warn 9000i winch set up be worth? Has the detachable remote also and is on a winch mount.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I would say 600


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I would say half that.
I paid $550 for a used warn 9500ti thermomethic and it came with synthetic rope.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Cheapest I have found was $1k just for the winch. I was thinking about $500 for the whole deal any less I would just keep it. I really have no use for it


----------

